# Vega copier carbide insert replacements



## mrburls (Jun 6, 2010)

Awhile back someone mentioned of a place to get replacement carbide cutter inserts for the vega copiers at a good discounted price but I can not find that thread again. Anyone remember seeing this, *HELP !!!* 


Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Monty (Jun 6, 2010)

Is this the link you're looking for?
http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html#ick151525r8


----------



## TomW (Jun 6, 2010)

Keith.  I think we had a PM about this in January...

I got mine from https://www.travers.com/ .  The cutter is pn 22-286-718 and the screw is 24-286-043.  Please be advised that is for the vega midi duplicator (fits on Jet midi lathe).  I probably have the pn for the big vega if you need it.
Tom


----------



## mrburls (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Tom I believe this was it. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------

